# Trek 800 suspension fork?



## trekdule (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello everybody!

Question is:
is it possible to install/put a suspension fork on Trek 800 sport?
the bike is from 2002 and is still in great shape and very well preserved.

thx
cheers


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

possible? most likely yes. 
desirable? most likely no. the 800 wasn't designed w/ a suspension for in mind so putting one on will raise the front end and mess up the steering geometry. it's also quite hard to find a decent suspension fork that will allow you to mount v-brakes. and it's equally hard to find a suspension fork worth riding that won't cost more than your bike is worth.


----------

